# I accidentally deleted my contacts apk



## jarkastr

I accidentally deleted the default contacts apk from my kindle fire. Could somebody with a rooted device post the apk of the contacts apk.

Note: i was trying get google contacts sync working, then read somewhere else that I actually need the stock contacts apk. Doh!


----------



## jarkastr

problem solved: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20649262#post20649262


----------



## Xplorer4x4

Could some one also provide the contacts provider app?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

